# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مسابقة اين الكره 2 ~

## أموله

كيفكم !؟

حبيت اسوي جزء ثاني لمسابقة اين الكره ~ 



اللعبه مفهومه 

احط عدة اماكن للكره وانتو تخمنو ~ :bigsmile: 





*[IMG]http://img366.**************/img366/3619/30948985wx5.jpg[/IMG]*

**


**

*؟.؟ أين الكره

*

----------


## أموله

كيفكم !؟

حبيت اسوي جزء ثاني لمسابقة اين الكره ~ 



اللعبه مفهومه 

احط عدة اماكن للكره وانتو تخمنو ~ :bigsmile: 







**


**

*؟.؟ أين الكره*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هلا*
*أتوقع رقم 3*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أمولتي

رحم الله والديش غناتي على المسابقه وإكمال الموضوع

لأني أشوفهم يطالبون بعودة الموضوع بس اني مو قادرة اواصله ريحتيني الله يريحش دنيه وآخره

وتعذرني العنود لعدم المواصله

طيب جيت هنا موبس أشكرش لكن عشان أشارك كمان

ومع أخوي أبوعلي الكره رقم ( 3 )

تحياتي لش

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*3*
*تسلمين أموله*
*موفقه...*

----------


## أموله

شكرا وبنتظار الباقي  :cheesy: 

وانين اني كنت حاسبه انك بتنزعجي على سرقه الموضوع *.*

بس الحمد لله ~

----------


## عنيده

_2 اتووقع_ 

_و الحمدالله رجعت المسابقه .._

_لاني احبه مووت_ 

_و مشكووره انين و معذوووره خيتوو .. 

مووفقه_

----------


## أموله

بالـفعل الجواب 2 تم تقييمك عنيده

----------


## أموله

؟.؟ ~

----------


## عنيده

_3 اتوقع_

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

صباح الخير أموله

إختياري هو  

الكـــرة رقـــم  2 

يعني ورى عنود وراها  

دمتن بخير

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*انا بعد أقول رقم 2*

----------


## أموله

للأسف الكل غلط الاجابه رقم 1

----------


## أموله

الحين موله بعود بعدين وحط صوره

----------


## عنيده

_بالانتظار ..>>>>>>_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر 

مشكوره على مواصلة هالمسابقة

----------


## fofe

ننتـــظر ...!!!

----------


## أموله

*

هاذي قولو أإي لون 


سهههههههههههله
*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهـ

الصفراء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ازرق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الصفراء

----------


## عنيده

اخضر ؟؟

----------


## أموله

مووووفقيــن

----------


## الباسمي

الجواب: الزرقاء

----------


## الباسمي

أتوقع رقم 2

----------


## المقنع

الكرة رقم 3

----------


## اسيرة شوق

2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3

----------


## thefactor

هههههههه
كل واحد يطلع في جهة 
لكن اتوقع 2

----------


## المقنع

أتوقع الكرة الصفراء

----------


## thefactor

الزرقاء

----------


## احلى ليل

اني اقول الصفراء

----------


## Hussain.T

الخضرآء

ننتظر الجوآآب

تحيآتي

----------


## أموله

الجواب هو الزرقاء ,, 

موفقين سيتم التقييم ووضع صوررره ّ

----------


## أموله

؟؟

----------


## الباسمي

أتوقع رقم : 2

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا أتوقع رقم:2

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يمكن 3*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أتوقع* 
*4*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

5

----------


## أموله

,, بالتوفيق

----------


## باقة ورد

اتوقع رقم 2

----------


## همسة ألم

مسابقه حلووووه 
اتوقع 5

----------


## ليلاس

5

يسلموووووووا

----------


## ليلاس

في الانتظار

----------


## أموله

الجـميع × مـأإعـدا دمعه ~

^.^ 



؟.؟

----------


## الباسمي

رقم : 1

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اموله حبيبتي 
ما عرفنا منو الفايز في اللوحه السابقه

----------

